# I need someone with a 98 or 99 Sentra SE to take a pic for me.



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hey, I was working on Nak1's car a few months ago and I noticed that the 98 and 99 SE Sentras came with carpeted lining along the rear wall of the trunk while my GXE does not. I want to see what pieces you guys have inside the trunk b/c I want to improve the look of my trunk. If anyone with a Sentra SE could snap me a few pics similar to this angle:








I would appreciate it.

I would also like to see some shots from the GLE.

TIA.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yes I have carpet even around that lower straight part..

I will take pics for you in the morning.. if you still need them..


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

definately.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Mine is that same way. What did they just forgett about us GXE guys......lol


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

BTW, if you need to email me the pix, my email is [email protected]


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Nostrodomas said:


> *Mine is that same way. What did they just forgett about us GXE guys......lol *


 I guess that scratches the GXE-LE, I wonder if the GLE has anything.

anyway, once I have some shots of the 98 or 99 SE/SE-L, I'll see if I can get some part numbers (whatever it is that I need) and then I can get some carpet on that side to cover up the ugly metal.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I hate that PIECE OF SHIT carpet. Mines all flimsy and shit, its disguisting. I totally hate it, and would almost go ahead and fiberglass it all of something if I wasnt lazy and had some money and time to invest.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

My carpet looks fine, I would like it if they just decided to cover the entire trunk, I hate that bare metal stickin out in there, it looks like crap with just half the job done. I wish they also put reinforced plastic around the latch to get rid of the scratched paint.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> *yes I have carpet even around that lower straight part..
> 
> I will take pics for you in the morning.. if you still need them.. *


 jus wondering if you got the pix yet.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I still need pix.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Sorry about that.. I took the pics.. My batteries are dead 

I got to go buy a lithium battery and those damn things cost likt $15-$20

i will try to pick one up today..


Bobby


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Get rechargeables. They come in every size now. (That is if you are using a digicam).

Seth


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah I am I just ordered the kodak recharge pack.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

damn $15-20? How long do hey last?

My digi eats through a pair of AAs in less than 30 minutes (I like to use the LCD screen). I would be back on film if I didn't have my NiMH batteries.


----------



## sage3 (May 12, 2002)

Hey 97 ga I also have the carpets along the walls off my 98 200 that im not using since I have a custom trunk. If your interested let me know. there in my storage somewhere. Not sure if the carpet is the same for the sentra though.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *damn $15-20? How long do hey last?
> 
> My digi eats through a pair of AAs in less than 30 minutes (I like to use the LCD screen). I would be back on film if I didn't have my NiMH batteries. *



they last pretty damn long for the avrage user 

I forget to shut it off after load pics thats why mine burn so fast


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

sage3 said:


> *Hey 97 ga I also have the carpets along the walls off my 98 200 that im not using since I have a custom trunk. If your interested let me know. there in my storage somewhere. Not sure if the carpet is the same for the sentra though. *


hmm, I don't think the sentra and the 200 have the same trunk. I know the floor ma in the sentra and 200 is different, prolly the same with the walls b/c the 200 has a smaller trunk lid.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Thanks. I emailed Greg with the pix and I'll post up the part number if anyone else wants this.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

sorry a little dirty.. but hey


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm interested!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ok, he didn't give me any part numbers, but it will be around $54 for the carpet and clips. I linked Greg to this thread if anyone else wants it.


----------

